# Preacherman Bloodline Descendants



## UnstoppableG (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but i have been receiving some constructive help with all my post. I jut chose a puppy and he is only four week and bout to be a member in two more week but he is out of a preacherman lineage. I wanted to know if there are any members with the preacherman bloodline dogs and is there any information on the bloodline that could be provided?

Thanksyou


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Do you know the name of the dam and sire? Is it an AmBully or an APBT? Just looking online it looks like there are some decent hog dogs off a line from a dog called Preacherman but there is also an AmBully (Razor's Edge) called Preacherman. More info is needed before anyone can give you an accurate answer. 

And welcome to GP.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Preacher man is just a name of a dog do you know who bred this preacherman dog? A little more info on the dog you wanna know about would allow for more help. I can thi k of two dogs I know named preacherman and fivs more with different variations of preacher. So breeder name or bloodline in which the preacherman dog you are asking about would help us help you.


----------



## UnstoppableG (Feb 21, 2013)

I cant really provide much information, the lady im getting my pup from is not a breeder and this is her dogs first litter. But she is from florida and she said her dam had some preacherman and purple ribbon bloodlines i think and the only preacherman i heard of was that old black male from florida. so i automatically assume it was his bloodline. She had some story for why she didnt have the papers but how she seemed i believed her. but she showed me the dad for my pups and he is completely razors edge no even a doubt. I dont have a problem with razor edge but the preachman bloodline excites me alot cause all my life i been hearing little stories of this all black pit out of florida named "the preachman"! I really dont bother me bout the papers, just learning bout preacherman is what i really would like to learn about. Sorry bout the limited info i have 

thanks


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

She claims shes not a breeder but she has a litter of pups shes selling? sounds to me a little like a byb. Breeding a dog without papers and then coming up with a story as to why that is. Razors edge is American Bully by the way not APBT. So is the mother APBT as well? Also "purple ribbon" isn't a bloodline it just refers to a certain amount of the dogs ancestors being registered with UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look unstoppable here is what I feel I should say first off. Take it or leave it it is all your choice. Tha lady showed you the sire to the litter why not the dam as well...? Also by purchasing a dog with out the papersincreases the chamce that this pup is mot actually down from preacherman. Since the preacherman I think you are talking about is dna profiled then there is no reason to take a cchance if you are already spending good money for a pup.

Any how this is the dog I thimk you speak of.BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
He is razorsedge dog and an american bully. Best luck, and hope this helped.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Look unstoppable here is what I feel I should say first off. Take it or leave it it is all your choice. Tha lady showed you the sire to the litter why not the dam as well...? Also by purchasing a dog with out the papersincreases the chamce that this pup is mot actually down from preacherman. Since the preacherman I think you are talking about is dna profiled then there is no reason to take a cchance if you are already spending good money for a pup.
> 
> Any how this is the dog I thimk you speak of.BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> He is razorsedge dog and an american bully. Best luck, and hope this helped.


That's the dog I found too. But if the woman can't or won't show you papers or even a picture of the dam then I wouldn't spend a dime on one of the pups.

@UnstoppableG, if I may, how much is she asking for the pup?


----------



## UnstoppableG (Feb 21, 2013)

Well that helps alot but im not up on the lingo, byb? american bully? i new to these terms. Why is razors edge considered american bully and not apbt? But yeah the mom is a APBT and i have seen the mom she was an exceptionally good looking dog. Also you all are right rudy4747 no papers does increase you chance of not being a legitimate dog from that bloodline. But im not in it for the breeding or papers even though it would be nice to have a legit registered dog. Also thanks for the site reference. I have attached of the pups at 4weeks i post some pics of the parents when i go back to see what yall think. 

Thankyou


----------



## UnstoppableG (Feb 21, 2013)

She was asking $300.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Byb means back yard breder. Some on who usually breeds for profit and no concern of the dogs they produce.

American bully is not an APBT started out as american stafforshired dog that were mixed I. To UCK style APBT. But then was bred for size and softer tempetment. Eventually becoming its own breed. The American Buly kennel Clilub has been astablished and hence provided a place for these dogs.

Just answers to the questio s you asked. Simply put American bully pet if from established breeder then a show quality pet in the majority o case. The majority of case the APBT is a superior K9 athlets. Hope this answers your questions...


----------



## UnstoppableG (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah it does valuable information. Yeah i guess she would be considered a byb. So american bully is not a apbt, that is crazy to know never had a clue. what do you think of the pups i've posted?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

They nice lil pups big and healthy. Seems to me you go t four weeks till you git to comitt. Check out the bully101 section and work yiur way through some of the posts exlaining the breed and its history. Make sure that is 100% what you want. Seeing as how you just learned it is not what you thought it can't hurt right.?.?

Come back hear if you have any questions. Even if you don't care but papers it is good know what your getting.


----------

